# Resaw Odd Shape



## kentonfranklin (Apr 30, 2015)

Maybe someone on here can help. I have a guitar body that I cut from African Mahogany. Everything about it came out great except for one thing... it weighs 6.6 lbs! In case you are unfamiliar with guitars, this is a lot for a guitar body, maybe double what most people want. So what I would like to do is cut a 1/4" slice off the top, hollow out the solid areas, and glue the top back on. The problem is I don't any any tools capable of doing this. My bandsaw can only resaw up to 4 1/2" or so. I spoke with someone from the lumber yard who said they could help with this because it is too small for their machine. So, maybe there is a method I don't know about? I own a decent handsaw but worry that I won't be able to accurately slice off the top without ruining the entire piece. Help?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You would probably save yourself a lot of grief and have someone plane the guitar to the thickness you need and get some more wood for the other half.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*why not plane it off the back?*

Just turn it over so the thickness planer will remove material off the back.... or am I missin' sumthin'


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I think he still wants it to be about the same thickness. He wants to cut the back off and hollow parts of it out and glue it back....that is my understanding.


----------



## kentonfranklin (Apr 30, 2015)

mengtian: you're correct. I could have someone thickness plane it down 1/4" or so and buy a new piece for the top. That is a good idea but I'm trying to accomplish this without buying more wood.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*why not make a new piece for the back?*

First, it won't show as much. Second it won't require new routing of the pickups. Seems like an easier solution to me. Could be a contrasting wood....


----------



## kentonfranklin (Apr 30, 2015)

Front or back doesn't matter. Right now I'm thinking of buying a flush trim saw and attempting to use that with some kind of guide. I'm thinking it but planing and adding a new piece is probably a better option.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That guitar could be resawn. I couldn't do it in my shop but there are people around that have bandsaws that could resaw 18". It's not that irregular in shape it could be run against a fence and resaw it. The problem I see is if I had such a saw I would charge more to set up and run it than the wood is worth. You might run an ad on craigslist for someone with a home shop that would be willing to do it for you. They wouldn't have all the overhead expenses to have to charge you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*another method....*



kentonfranklin said:


> Front or back doesn't matter. Right now I'm thinking of buying a flush trim saw and attempting to use that with some kind of guide. I'm thinking it but planing and adding a new piece is probably a better option.


Find a sawyer with a bandsaw mill. Hot glue of secure the piece to a thicker board that can be clamped in the mill. Have the sawyer take a pass off whatever side you wish.
You will still have to thickness sand or plane to get the surfaces to mate properly. 

Question. What is the width dimension that would be required for a resaw? 

Another idea to reduce weight, would be to drill "lightening" holes in the edges or sides of the body and then fill them with matching short plugs.

Another method would be to route all the recesses 1/4" deeper on the front side, then plane 1/4" off of the front. Assuming you have a template, this would be the easiest by far. I don't understand how you can keep the same thickness and resaw a section out or thickness plane 1/4" off.... maybe I'm missin' sumthin'?


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

I would certainly use a hand saw because the time you spend looking for someone to do it for you you could have done it yourself... if you have a good sharp saw just cut slowly and carefully, you'll be okay

My grandfather taught me a nest trick... you can microwave/oven dry them to reduce the weight but I don't think that's advisable unless it's still rough timber


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

kentonfranklin said:


> Maybe someone on here can help. I have a guitar body that I cut from African Mahogany. Everything about it came out great except for one thing... it weighs 6.6 lbs! In case you are unfamiliar with guitars, this is a lot for a guitar body, maybe double what most people want. So what I would like to do is cut a 1/4" slice off the top, hollow out the solid areas, and glue the top back on. The problem is I don't any any tools capable of doing this. My bandsaw can only resaw up to 4 1/2" or so. I spoke with someone from the lumber yard who said they could help with this because it is too small for their machine. So, maybe there is a method I don't know about? I own a decent handsaw but worry that I won't be able to accurately slice off the top without ruining the entire piece. Help?


you need to plane it down, if you resaw their will be saw marks and i don't belive you will get the new piece to match with out seeing some open spaces where the teeth are even when you sand it will not be flat, if you plane it down it will be even in the frount of back which ever side you use, or a large drum sander would work also , see if any cabnet shop may have one or a planer , my 2 cents a hand saw i would say no


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

If you have a properly tuned rip saw that cuts straight, you should be able to do it no problem. Just take care to start & stay straight.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

It will probably get ruined anyway, so why don't you just start carving out from the back as it is. When you get all the waste removed, add a new back. Contrasting wood is a good idea.

I thought guitars were hollow. Guess not. Is that going to make the sound different?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Electric guitars have solid bodies.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

BZawat said:


> Electric guitars have solid bodies.


That proves just how much I know! :laughing:


----------

